# excellent stovetop roaster



## SPQR (Jan 18, 2013)

http://www.amishcountrypopcorn.com/ststpo.html this is what I have been roasting coffee beans with the past couple of months with very good results. I have followed these directions very closely http://www.sweetmarias.com/stovepopmethod.php this stainless steel popper is much sturdier than the aluminium crappy type.The pot is a thick gauge steel that seems to promote even roasting, I just slip a quality thermometer between the lid and pot, this seems to work just as well as drilling a hole it the lid.I have had enough of hot air popcorn poppers burning up on me so I gave this a try I know longer have a desire to put out the money for a Behmor. Be prepare to methodically turn the agitator for at least twelve minutes, it is so awesome that I can roast a pound of beings per session.I roasted some really nice beans from Uganda a few days ago and it produced some excellent espresso shots on my Gaggia.I hope this information may be helpful l:coffee:


----------

